

Ask HN: International 3G data plans? - chatmasta

I currently live in the US and have an iPhone 5s with Verizon family plan. I am spending the summer in Taipei, Taiwan (70 days), and I want to use my iPhone data at a reasonable rate.<p>Verizon offers &quot;global roaming&quot; but the prices are absurd (something like $20&#x2F;100mb). It looks like there are some SIM card options but I don&#x27;t totally understand how that works.<p>If anyone has travelled internationally for multiple months, and purchased a data plan, I would really appreciate any advice. Thanks.
======
rahimnathwani
FlyerTalk would be a better place for this question. For example this post
from 2012 looks useful. Things may have become cheaper/better since then:
[http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/asia/1418244-taiwan-pre-
paid-...](http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/asia/1418244-taiwan-pre-paid-sim-
cards.html)

You should also check:

\- can your iPhone 5s operate with GSM using a SIM card? (Just google the
exact model number)

\- is your phone locked to Verizon (call Verizon to check and, if so, to
request that they unlock it)

------
runjake
My understanding is that your best bet is to buy a prepaid SIM in Taiwan, when
you arrive.

Googling for "taiwan prepaid sim" will take you to several English-language
options and advice.

~~~
GFischer
I haven't been to Taiwan, but runjake's advice sounds correct, in several
countries you can buy prepaid SIMs and pay-as-you-go data plans.

------
mercnet
From a quick search, it looks like Thailand uses GSM (AT&T/TMobile) and not
CDMA (Verizon/Sprint). So you will not be able to use your phone unless it
supports both bands.
[https://discussions.apple.com/message/18588063#18588063](https://discussions.apple.com/message/18588063#18588063)

